# raid0 materiel asus p7d55-e pro 2x2 tera " 4 tera gpt " pas



## Asnemdan (28 Août 2012)

bonjour , comme dans le titre jai efectue un raid0 materiel , carte mere asus p7d55-e pro 2x 2 tera = 4 tera bien reconu sous windows 7 64 bits en gpt , mais pas sous mon hackintoch mountain lion ? au demarage l os me demande d inisialize les 2 hdd separement ? que faire ? si une personne a une idee pour regle se souci , merci d avance .


----------

